# Avicularia geroldi



## Lostkat (Apr 9, 2003)

Does anyone have one of these? If so, what are they like to keep? Just the same as other avicularias? I'm seriously thinking about getting one.


----------



## pamandron (Apr 9, 2003)

We have a Geroldi and we keep her just like we keep the Versicolor, and the other Pinktoes we have. We got her when she was .5 inch and she is now about 2.5. I hope this helps, Pam


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Apr 9, 2003)

Do you have any pics of your A. geroldi? I'd like to see what one looks like.


----------



## belewfripp (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a photo of mine up at 

www.geocities.com/belewfripp/geroldi.html

They pretty much look just like A. metallica, being large (mine is 6" in legspan), green and lacking the red abdominal hair of a normal A. avicularia.  I seem to recall reading somewhere that there is a possibility of the two being synonomised at some point and although I don't know the finer taxonomic points of the situation, from a purely superficial view they do look a lot alike.


Adrian


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 9, 2003)

Found this from some German site

Absolutely STUNNING! It's a toss up between this or a metallica, but seeing as this one is £10 cheaper, I might just go for it. They are truely stunning. They also have a slightly bigger Avic avic and I'm REALLY not sure which to get.

<sorry, you have to have permission before posting other people's pics - MI>


----------



## Manimal (Apr 9, 2003)

Lostkat, how much are A. metallica's on average here in the UK?  I just got a sling on the weekend, and wanted to compare the prices.  Cheers


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 9, 2003)

Not sure really. Saw a 1" one for £30 today which I thought was a bit overpriced, but they're extremely rare so I'm not sure


----------



## Dessicata (Apr 9, 2003)

hey lostkat did you get my PM?


----------



## Manimal (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I got mine for.  But there's a really small 3/4" sling at the Hawg n Herp for £20....


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manimal _
> *Yeah, that's what I got mine for.  But there's a really small 3/4" sling at the Hawg n Herp for £20.... *


It's gone up to £30  I noticed the 2 changed to a 3 when I went in today


----------



## SkyeSpider (Apr 9, 2003)

If I remember right, I paid $35 for my 2" juvinal (A. metallica).

-Bryan


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *If I remember right, I paid $35 for my 2" juvinal (A. metallica).
> 
> -Bryan *


That would be faily cheap if it was in the UK. US and UK prices vary dramatically depending on the species. For example, if a green bottle blue cropped up, people would be paying extortionate amounts for a spiderling over here in the UK, but I think they're reasonably widely available in the US now, which makes them a little cheaper.


----------



## Manimal (Apr 9, 2003)

It's a bit expensive for a sling under 1".......


....buuuut I had to get one! =D


----------



## Midwest Art (Apr 9, 2003)

*A. geroldi*

Here's a pic of a mature male.  

N-Joy
Art


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 10, 2003)

Gorgeous T Midwest Art!! 

Here's my new baby:


----------



## Manimal (Apr 10, 2003)

Hehe, congrats


----------



## genious_gr (May 28, 2003)

hey!!!

I just got a TINY sling of A.Geroldi for 4Euros. It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!
And has allready ate a cricket!!!!!!


I LOVE it....


----------



## Lopez (May 28, 2003)

Was it from Sven? 

Lostkat's geroldi has moulted a couple of times now and it's really beautiful, possibly the nicest Avic IMO.


----------



## genious_gr (May 28, 2003)

Yup, from Sven.
How'd you know????


----------



## Lopez (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by genious_gr _
> *Yup, from Sven.
> How'd you know???? *


I like to keep an eye on who's selling what 
Lostkat got a baby A purpurea from him today, very healthy and in good condition.

Add a rating for him in the online sellers forum.


----------



## SpiderTwin (May 28, 2003)

I have an A. geroldi that I got as a sling and it is now about 2 1/2", and I've only had it about a year. I keep it just like I do all my other Avic's and it does just fine. It is one of the best eaters out of all my Avic's.

Nice looking T's Art


----------

